# Nissan Maxima Keyless Entry Remotes 95 96 97 98 99



## thepartsyouneed (Apr 28, 2004)

If anyone is interested, I have Keyless Entry Remotes available for many Nissan vehicles from 95 to present, as well as most other makes and models.

These are OEM remotes at a very low price and most come with free programming instructions.

Please check out my Ebay Store:

http://stores.ebay.com/The-Parts-You-Need

Email me at [email protected] if you have any questions.

Thanks!
Nikki


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Is that all you came onto the forums to do?...to advertise your eBay stuff?


----------



## thepartsyouneed (Apr 28, 2004)

MrEous said:


> Is that all you came onto the forums to do?...to advertise your eBay stuff?


Negative. Like the numerous other forums I am on, I end up as a frequent poster. So far, the remotes are all I have relevant to Nissans at this point.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

thepartsyouneed said:


> Negative. Like the numerous other forums I am on, I end up as a frequent poster. So far, the remotes are all I have relevant to Nissans at this point.


Well, you are currently in violation of our advertising policy. Nissanforums.com is largely supported through advertising dollars, so we can't allow anyone to promote their product here without first becoming a paying advertiser.

You're certainly welcome here on the forums, but please keep this policy in mind. 

We also don't permit posting duplicate messages to separate sections of the forums.


----------



## trun57 (Jul 15, 2005)

*Warning about "thepartsyouneed"*

Check their Ebay feedback before you buy! They use strongarm tactics to force unsatisfied customers to not leave negative FB but those brave ones who do, including myself, all tell the same story - long delays, shipments "lost" by USPS, poor quality, etc. Their response to those who complain about long shipping times is a negative FB claiming that the customer chose the "cheapest shipping option" but they only offer a flat rate shipping option through the USPS and then they use USPS self printed shipping labels and tracking numbers that will not tell the user when the item actually ships, only if it arrives. My order was "shipped" June 3rd and arrived July 16!. Not even the USPS is that slow. 






thepartsyouneed said:


> If anyone is interested, I have Keyless Entry Remotes available for many Nissan vehicles from 95 to present, as well as most other makes and models.
> 
> These are OEM remotes at a very low price and most come with free programming instructions.
> 
> ...


----------

